# Turnips @ CLOSED



## kcwyeung (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Posting here to see if anyone is interested in coming over to sell turnips.  It's an awesome price so I'll be prioritising people that are offering good items for the DODO code.  Ideally looking *NOT* for NMT since I already got a bunch of friends that came and sold at my village, but if you want to you can try to offer.   I'll likely be choosing things like rare materials, Celeste DIYs, gold things, nice furniture sets over NMT.  There's about 3 hours until shops close.

I will be PMing people that I will invite over.  Only likely 1-2 at a time to keep things easy.  And please let me know how many trips you will take.  Hopefully 2 max.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## TheDude (Apr 21, 2020)

I can make a golden Dungbeetle or Arowana model if interested. 1 trip only.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

I have lot of hybrids, a western style stone diy, shell partition furniture, i can craft golden gears, golden toilet, golden candlestick and satelite


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 21, 2020)

I can craft space shuttle/star clock.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

Or I can also give 3nmt?


----------



## Aivilo (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I come please? I can offer you 3 gold nuggets


----------



## Zen (Apr 21, 2020)

i can give you the robot off of my island. it's pink, but i can customize the color beforehand if needed.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 21, 2020)

Can give you a gold slingshot if that's cool? Or a couple gold nuggets, up to you. I'd like 2 trips.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 21, 2020)

I can offer a stack of small star fragments (10). Would only need one trip.


----------



## Apo (Apr 21, 2020)

I can offer you a Stack of iron nuggets an a brown antique phone + garden bench diy


----------



## Fenix (Apr 21, 2020)

I can make you a golden watering can or a golden candlestick if you want. I'll make one trip only


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 21, 2020)

I can offer gold nuggets or star fragments. I would only need one trip.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll give you an imperial set if I can get like 3 or 4 trips. In fact, I'm down to grind out several trips. I think I've got some interesting stuff you might like, dm me.


----------



## Fleiding (Apr 21, 2020)

Can offer you a grand piano and some golden nuggets for one trip if you like!


----------



## Jeki (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello! I can give u nova light or shell fountain or golden candlestick or gold bars or golden wall or high end stereo? Anyone u like?


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 21, 2020)

I can give you 2 golden nuggets or star fragments?

Just 1 trip.


----------



## Jeki (Apr 21, 2020)

Jeki said:


> Hello! I can give u nova light or shell fountain or golden candlestick or gold bars or golden wall or high end stereo? Anyone u like?


Just 1 trip!


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 21, 2020)

Not sure if you're still going, but I can bring a Gold Rose Crown DIY and a Gold Casket DIY card as a tip. 1 trip is fine for me.


----------



## shasha (Apr 21, 2020)

I can offer some gold nuggets/star frags/nook miles tickets, just let me know what you want  I only need one trip


----------



## Raz (Apr 21, 2020)

Can offer star fragments and TBT. I need two trips.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2020)

I need 3 or four trips, I'm willing to give one stack of iron nuggets and 99k bells per trip


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 21, 2020)

If this is still going, I'd like to come by! I'll bring fragments and gold nuggets. Only 1 trip


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 21, 2020)

If you’re still going I can bring gold, star fragments, iron nuggets or maybe some pink/orange roses?


----------



## Restin (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, if you’re still open I’ll gladly bring star frags or iron ore stacks as well.


----------



## Vivi291 (Apr 21, 2020)

I can offer golden nuggets, golden sling shot, various star fragment (even a large if u want), a stone arch...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Vivi291 said:


> I can offer golden nuggets, golden sling shot, various star fragment (even a large if u want), a stone arch...


And I only have 1 trip!!!


----------



## Tonton (Apr 21, 2020)

I have lucky gold cat DIY?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

how about golden watering can & slingshot, or just golden nuggets for 1 trip only?


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 21, 2020)

i can offer pretty much the whole cute set. lmk!


----------

